# Расскажите про app-admin/webapp-config

## ZmiyGorinich

Расскажи те что такое app-admin/webapp-config и как им пользоваться.

Если разница буду я ставить себе например egroupware через emerge или ручками поставлю?

Папки для сайтов у меня в /webserver/data

Заранее спасибо

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *ZmiyGorinich wrote:*   

> Расскажи те что такое app-admin/webapp-config и как им пользоваться.
> 
> Если разница буду я ставить себе например egroupware через emerge или ручками поставлю?
> 
> Папки для сайтов у меня в /webserver/data
> ...

 

1) Конфиги остаются.

2) Легко обновить установку

Все это верно если вы не модифицировали установленное преложение на месте установки.

----------

## Balancer

>Расскажи те что такое app-admin/webapp-config

Это одна из самых больших вкусностей Gentoo в области web-хостинга  :Smile: 

>и как им пользоваться.

1. Включаем euse -E vhosts

2. Мержим интересные нам пакеты.

2.1. Наблюдаем их в /usr/share/webapp

3. Ставим пакеты на манер: webapp-config -I -h balancer.ru -d coppermine coppermine 1.4.2

Когда пакет обновляется в world, обновляем его сразу на всех хостингах по записям, типа:

4. webapp-config -U -h balancer.ru -d coppermine coppermine 1.4.3

Потом можно сделать emerge -C для старой версии пакета.

Я обычно просто в соответствующий каталог в /usr/share/webapp кидаю файлик, в котором переписаны все обновления всех установленных экземпляров пакетов, требующий дописать в качестве параметра только версию нового пакета.

>Если разница буду я ставить себе например egroupware через emerge или ручками поставлю?

Ручками - потом обновлять будет сложнее. Ибо тоже придётся делать ручками. Самому разруливая все конфликты.

>Папки для сайтов у меня в /webserver/data

Это настраивается. Хотя по дефолту оно кладётся в /var/www/<virt-webservers>/

...

Главные плюсы webapps-config:

1. Автоматическое обновление

2. Разруливание конфликтов, если что-то менял ручками, по etc-update

----------

## Balancer

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> Все это верно если вы не модифицировали установленное преложение на месте установки.

 

При модификации приложения webapp-config слепит файлы, которые потом можно будет разрулить по

```

CONFIG_PROTECT="." etc-update

```

очень удобно  :Smile: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Balancer wrote:*   

>  *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   Все это верно если вы не модифицировали установленное преложение на месте установки. 
> 
> При модификации приложения webapp-config слепит файлы, которые потом можно будет разрулить по
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Супер! Не знал о такой фиче.

----------

